# Autumn's Gate



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello All,

I've been haulin ass to try and get my first real haunt started this year. You can see my goals as they pertain to static props (I'll be posting a new thread for my projection ideas) on the following thread: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=31869

I've been concurrently working on some of the marketing stuff. First and foremost the name. The Village/Town (not sure which to use yet, looking for opinions) of Autumn's Gate is the name I've finally settled on.

Back-story:
Some believe that the veil between the land of the living and the land of the dead is at it's thinnest on Halloween night. Some places are thinner than others, but in the Town of Autumn's Gate the veil has been ripped wide open. On Halloween night, many forms of supernatural beings congregate to pass into our world, and walk among us.

Title Track: 
This will be used for marketing, mainly online, but also for a prop I'd really like to finish to greet folks who dare to enter most active place in the town, The Autumn's Gate Cemetery. I just booked some time at a studio so I can record the vocals. I'll share when it's complete but I included the music and lyrics if you'd like to use your imagination.

Autumn's Gate Lyrics​
The land of living and the dead​
A veil there lays between​
But once a year they visit here​
One night on Halloween​
And on this day there is a place​
Where spirits congregate​
So all be warned, for the veil is torn​
Here at Autumn's Gate​​
Website:
I've purchased autumnsgate.com but need to get something up there. I'd really like a functioning site by October but i need help. Can anyone recommend a web designer who can get me started without wiping out my prop budget (not that I really have a budget, then I might have to think about how much I'm actually spending )

As always, thanks again for any feedback, or recommendations.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Logo:

I'm hoping a designer can help with this as well.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

I went ahead and started recording a some scratch vox tracks on my ipad. I'm literally singing at my ipad so the quality sucks, but it helps to imagine what it will sound like when i get in the studio.

I can't seem to get this YouTube video embedded, I'll try again.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^Like! Your voice reminds me of Danny Elfman's vocals for Jack Skellington. Did you compose and arrange the music, too?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Have you thought about using Wordpress or Joomla for your website? They have many templates that would be much cheaper to use than hiring a web designer and developer, depending on how complex you site needs are. What type of content are you thinking about; homepage, gallery, directions, about us?

As far as your logo, is this for online usage only, or will this be printed and on merchandise of any kind?

Oh, and I like village, just has that rustic sleepy hollow vibe to it, where town always has me thinking classic mid-America Halloween. Village fits the whimsy of your tune, IMO.

Dig the rough cut of your track by-the-way!


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Roxy, I did. I'm a musician first and foremost so I thought it silly to not try to use what I'm good at. Especially cause my prop building is still in its adolescence.  I obviously pulled inspiration from Elfman, but I tried to not rip him off. I could try using a different voice if it gets too close.

Here's some other voices I've done. 





Thanks Sawtooth, I have been looking into the easy website builders. I think I will start there and hire a desginer down the road if need be, or just for the logo. The logo will be used digitally but also for stickers i plan on passing out on the big night.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

decide what it is you need or want the website to do for you, keep in mind how viewers will see this (phones, ipads, etc.) and what the limitations are for viewers as far as download times, buffering, etc. Too many people pile in all kinds of videos, sound tracks, and fancy transitions that drag the viewing speed down to a crawl. Viewers will only wait a minute or two, and if it's going to drag all the way through they leave your site, usually for good/forever.
Having a solid idea of what and how your website is supposed to work, and who your audience is allows you to save money and time, and,hopefully, gets you a happy audience.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

More Vox on theme track. These ones sound even worse since its in a louder register, but again you'll get the idea of where I'm trying to go. I'll be changing some phrasing and repeatedly practicing before the studio session in few weeks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You have a power voice. I think you need some skeletal chicks singing backup harmonies in that track

Nice instrumentals!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

loved it!!


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Sawtooth Jack said:


> Have you thought about using Wordpress or Joomla for your website? They have many templates that would be much cheaper to use than hiring a web designer and developer, depending on how complex you site needs are. What type of content are you thinking about; homepage, gallery, directions, about us?


Joombla is a great way to go! I've built several websites for people, and I've taken to using Joombla on almost all of them. Once installed and a nice template found, you set to go!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm watching this. I love your voice, and that definitely something most haunts dont have. Great stuff.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

First studio version of the theme. Vocals sound much better!!






I also just purchased video editing software. It's time to start shooting!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The video link is private, NG.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Sorry. Does it work now? It's pretty sad I can't figure out how post a YouTube video on here.  

Can someone point me to a tutorial?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It works

Sounds good. I think you're actually Danny Elfman in disguise

If I may make a suggestion, you might revisit the chords used at about 43-45 seconds in. At that point you're about to lead into a new theme, and they don't have quite the right sound that would signal that change (if that makes sense).


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

It does make sense. I was having trouble deciding on when to change the key. I tried it during that interlude and it seemed to lessen the impact. I'll revisit though, thanks for the suggestion and the compliment!! 

I do believe that video killed the radio star.


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Well... I finally went and did it. 2014 was the first official year dubbed Autumn's Gate Haunted Attraction (not sure where I'm at with the brand yet but that's a whole separate thread). I would recommend not adding 5 children, buying a house/farm, starting up an equestrian center, while holding down a full time career if you intend to launch a Halloween production such as the one I had in mind 

Rushed, rigged, and poor attendance but ya know what... all considered it was a great learning experience and a lot of fun!! In addition, I think i may have inspired some helpers for next season and at a minimum created a buzz.

I'm still in the process of creating media while I have most stuff still up but I thought I'd share some of the stuff I have so far and update this thread as I essentially fell off the face of the earth on 9/18/2012. More to come... for real... not in 2016.

I think I need a tutorial on using images on the forum, this method seems convoluted and antiquated... but... I think these link may work? Let me know if they don't 
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/G-UlFLOEvJueqbrG3txY-EiJAPmZu9ygoXsfdMptyfY
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/WUHxPWGySet60M4fkdpIiUDnuh6KrKLYy6tNxix1ZAo
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/bGbTtUY6OGvHzq3ORSliFAgThpgM9RRNcpFnZP1jqqY
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/lTUR6GZFU2fId169Zuld9RhfoxQJeYwVdrryGPv9hK8
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/_LdCqrCppukToaK_eie8iOtJu0Pym-Nvx4IkuUFsM1w
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/8hWl85v52pYFp_oowas61ufyel95ORs7FpGmeRshhbg
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/UwAnb4GMP3jLMXK7Zk2JkbVRtK4M9OKM7rivxgxbsSg
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/3xbcVtLjcXa94L4XzZN-p7aT3GepvARPOZzVk_iJk_I
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/j4OeDVAKqpIbju-xrgxTYMw-4r6CqGVYgOiMf2ERklk
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/VXezdnw47CIQQh9JAXaKXXkBeWxEIB2Vt9Rr_KJWHJo
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/WVmWoZsl8OyWopaDuZSk0cU9x5TSWq7BQj3PlAymqjM
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/YfVzUOE_2cKklHd-8dIaSMJ367LxrSiI_GEAstoWpKM
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/2QsLJ99A98dn-Ypwnz3VNOc5cYosVMZyXuwmwfmF93c
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/RCYamNLRDW5SI6pl_fzfJiHEKXPuUpFhC_MgSnUsAbA
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/-aJepeJfF_hMdiid3cT5r2LoKllTsylyXmUPPcXZ9dw
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/EL4PnzXgjSHrHOlzTuN78--A0S6984SYqvwQlu92B5M
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/78IwNj8bL2FIchrqn3HJkBoXtERADbgZ4Xuh8Zv14wA
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/ioSRZBC7NI-jgvUvtrQCYcU_f6z4C7VewLYezfy8vhs
https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/-u52nU1OEm8DsVdB0qiXZ_a9r8KJrh1SNoOsdNUl_oY


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice to see you back!

Here's the second link for anyone who's only seeing an X above. For the first link, you need a Google account to sign in.

https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/WUHxPWGySet60M4fkdpIiUDnuh6KrKLYy6tNxix1ZAo


----------



## NemesisGenesis (Oct 4, 2011)

Thanks Roxy!! Glad to be back  I have a bunch more media coming, still capturing and editing. 

I edited the reply to include a bunch of link from the Amazon account as it seems to work better. 

I'll be doing some reading on how to best include images here.


----------

